# birds in flight



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

All the pictures were taken by 300 f4


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 25, 2014)

Big fan of the second one, great capture!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 25, 2014)

Nicely done! #3 is comical,look at me weeeeee


----------



## sk66 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice Owl pic!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 25, 2014)

You may be new here but obviously not a beginner. Nice captures.
Nancy


----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments!
More photos to follow:


----------



## BillM (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful shots, especially the Woody :thumbup:

Care to share any info on gear and or settings ?


----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

All pictures were taken by:
Nikon D300 + 300mm f4.0
Settings:
M mode hand held
auto ISO (minimum shutter speed 1/1000 sec)
auto focus AF-C d9


----------



## BillM (Feb 25, 2014)

:hail::hail::hail::hail:

I would have guessed a 600 MM lens at least.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 25, 2014)

Truly fantastic.


----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

BillM said:


> I would have guessed a 600 MM lens at least.


300mm is agile and a lot easier to lock on a target. Just tricky to get close...


----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

More Woody:


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 25, 2014)

Sweet shots!  I really like the GHO.  Nice to see the old D300 still clicking


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 25, 2014)

Man that nikon D300 takes great pictures Seriously though,Nice to see anther great Wildlife photographer.:thumbup:


----------



## kylecong (Feb 25, 2014)

50,000 shutter counts and working like a champ. D300 really shines on wildlife photography. 6 fps + 1.5x focal length make my D800 upgrade like a down grade.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 25, 2014)

kylecong said:


> 50,000 shutter counts and working like a champ. D300 really shines on wildlife photography. 6 fps + 1.5x focal length make my D800 upgrade like a down grade.



Only 50K? Mines around 140K but it serves as backup to my D7100...   I might start carrying both when I get the 150-600, but it's too early to tell...


----------



## kylecong (Feb 26, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Only 50K? Mines around 140K but it serves as backup to my D7100...   I might start carrying both when I get the 150-600, but it's too early to tell...


140K? You are really active in the field! How do you like your D7100?  I'm really interested in that camera. Compare with D300, it get faster  processor, a lot more pixels and a more compact body. Should be perfect  for wild life. By the way, I like your profile picture.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 26, 2014)

Active in the field is a understatement for CoastalConn. When others are sleeping he is out shooting. I think the roosters say WTF.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Feb 26, 2014)

superb


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 26, 2014)

Too many to comment on technical details etc. But all very good photos all in all.
#3 in the OP is IMO the best. It has personality and sticks in my mind and makes me want to share it with people and remember it, which for me has more lasting value than "technically perfect beautiful serious flight shot"
If #3 had a nice background, it would be the one that I would actually consider buying and framing as a customer or whatever


----------



## kylecong (Feb 26, 2014)

Amoung the thousands of birds I've seen, the one on the #3 is the only one who willing to pose for me. 
I have another picture of him which was taken 2 seconds later.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 26, 2014)

kylecong said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Only 50K? Mines around 140K but it serves as backup to my D7100...   I might start carrying both when I get the 150-600, but it's too early to tell...
> ...


Thanks   Well let's see.  The D7100 sensor really smokes the D300 sensor by quite a bit.  I really didn't like going over ISO 400 and using up to 800 in  pinch.  The D7100 I shoot at 1600 without thinking about it and go to 3200 when needed.  Other than that I like everything about the D300 quite a bit better.  I like the ergonomics, the handing and the buffer and I have a grip so I can fire away at 8 FPS when needed.  I have mostly shot the D7100 since I got it in October, but the real test begins in about a month when the Ospreys return.  Here is one at ISO 3200.  I thought I put it on flickr, but I guess not..  D7100, Sigma 120-300 and Captive Great Horned Owl Photo shoot: Nikon DX SLR (D40-D90, D3000-D7100) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## kylecong (Feb 27, 2014)

Although on your link the picture has some obvious noise and it's not in it's original size, the one you posed is definitely a keeper. Can't believe this was taken by ISO3200 on D7100. It used to be something only doable on D3.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 27, 2014)

kylecong said:


> Although on your link the picture has some obvious noise and it's not in it's original size, the one you posed is definitely a keeper. Can't believe this was taken by ISO3200 on D7100. It used to be something only doable on D3.


The original crop was 3800x2900 from 6000x4000 and then downsized to 1600 wide. The sensor is really good on the d7100.. sure wish it was in the d300 body...


----------



## Radical (Mar 1, 2014)

I think the wood duck shots are awesome.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 1, 2014)

Fantastic shots.   Great 3rd set!


----------



## pebbleheed (Mar 7, 2014)

Those are incredible!

I've been trying to get similar bird shots with my D7100 and a Tamron 70-300 VC USD. I'm getting nowhere near the quality of your shots. Any tips in general?


----------

